# Do DNSC use autotrack satellite dishes on vans?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was wondering if they use the dishes that autotrack satelite dishes that look like a bubble on top of their vans?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DNSC..._?_

I'm more concerned about the NSA, CIA and IRS.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

that's not an autotrack-that's a turrent...lol


----------

